# yellow-amber mucous???



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, Well one of the boer goat does i have just got, its due late april as far as the people knew that gave her to us *bless them* and today i noticed she had a clear yellowish amber discharge... not a heap.. but enough.. I have heard that if its amberish it is amniotic fluid.. she has not kidded.. her udders are fuller, and she isnt comfortable with me touching her ligs.. she has dropped a lot though.. should i be worried by this at all or is it normal?? if you have seen this how long be4 kidding should start?
My cashmere has white musous.. but a lot of my goats have had this from a month be4 kidding... 
thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

usually it is up to a day before they kid, can be a bit longer before but not as common.

Sounds like kids soon


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Any news? How is your doe doing?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My does get the amber colored mucous like an hour to right up before they kid. I've had does have the whitish discharge for up to a month before they kid.


----------

